# audacity with ffmpeg



## YuryG (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, the bug still stays. I mentioned it with the question quoted at the bottom.
When I managed to "fix" that conflicting types manually, I cannot load any ffmpeg library in audacity. Vulnerable multimedia/ffmpeg0 says 
	
	



```
Error: Failed to load symbol avformat_close_input
```
 in audacity's log, and new multimedia/ffmpeg with libavformat.so.56.36.100 says

```
Error: AVCodec version mismatch = 1
16:38:21: Error: AVFormat version mismatch = 1
16:38:21: Error: AVUtil version mismatch = 2
16:38:21: Error: Version mismatch. FFmpeg libraries are unusable.
```
Also, I can't find any "audacity" now in bugzilla reports (even close), can I? Search issue? I've seen something about "quaterly" updates. May be in portsnap too? But without ffmeg support audio/audacity is very limited for me. And no other multimedia/ffmpeg* options in the ports.
Give a try to svn ports? No luck. Checked to r395046, still the same bug. Something wrong with bugzilla?





YuryG said:


> For example, I have exactly this described bug, but it is said to be fixed more that 2 weeks ago (and versions are bumped). That is I can't build audacity-2.1.0_2 with the same bug as described, having ffmpeg-2.7.2,1.
> 
> Well, not exactly, but very similar.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to look into it but something's been going on with ffmpeg0 and it may have been abandoned(?) Don't quote me on that but ffmpeg is a config option. However, I unchecked it the last time I built audacity cause it tried to include ffmpeg0 which, as you learned, is not secure.

So this is a ffmpeg issue not  directly a FreeBSD one but, once again, don't quote me on that.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 23, 2015)

I have some reply on bugzilla and it seems that audacity needs certain versions of ffmpeg, which are not in the ports. (And why? Some time ago there were several versions, with different recency, not only two — one too old, and one rather new.)


----------

